# Suggestions for foundation while using Differin gel



## euphrosyne_rose (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey ladies!
I'm looking for some suggestions and would appreciate the help. I've posted before about how stupid my skin has been lately and I guess I'm going to have to just suck it up that more than likely it's a "30 and over hormone related" issue as my dermatologist seems to think. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Whatever.

Anyway, she put me on Differin gel, every other night only. It's working really well and within just a few days I noticed a difference in how smooth my skin was becoming and how more even it was also. Of course now the issue I'm having is the dryness/flakiness that comes with using something like Differin. She suggested using Aveeno Positively Radiant moisturizer which I do like alot but it's not quite working on the dryness that well. For my m/u routine I usually alternate between MAC's Studio Moisture Tint/MSF Natural and just the MSF Natural b/c I don't like anything too heavy on my skin. Well, my derm said she thinks part of my skin issue was the MAC Studio Tint b/c basically it was like using 2 moisturizers and she said MAC cosmetics have caused issues with some of her other patients. I know in the past I've had issues with some of their regular foundations. I'm looking for any suggestions on a foundation I can use while my skin is in this dry/flaky stage that won't look bad. Also, if anyone is using Differin like myself, what products are you using with it??
TIA!!


----------



## staceb1990 (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't use differin,  but I have experience with flaky skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been saying it a lot, but I do really like the Nars Sheer Glow. It really isn't heavy at all, and I actually prefer to use it without powder. And I haven't tried it, but the MUFE Face and Body is supposed to be very light as well.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 8, 2010)

I used to use it and after a 1/3 of my tube was done I really didn't need it anymore. I think a heavy nighttime moisturizer is very important and can easily undo all the dryness of differin since you don't use it every day. I use curel's body moisturizer and it cures flaky skin overnight.


----------

